# Fifty Shades of Grey (2015)



## Alex (16/2/15)

Full Movie

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Philip (16/2/15)

you not kidding its literally 50 shades of grey colour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/2/15)

I've never before seen a movie with such an exact-paced build-up to a very dark and sombre ending.

From what I heard, they concentrated more on the storyline than on the sex scenes, but in this case I think they missed the plot.
I might have to read the book now to understand the movie. 

P.S. I also never realised that if you click & drag the elapsed time scroll 'dot' upwards, that you can actually reduce the scroll speed when you drag it sideways.. Mmpphh, Never too old to learn it seems.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (17/2/15)

Alex said:


> Full Movie




Still better than Twilight

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (17/2/15)

@Melinda


----------



## Melinda (17/2/15)

Dammit got all excited for a moment!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (17/2/15)

Melinda said:


> Dammit got all excited for a moment!!



I may have not clicked play when I tagged you...


----------

